# General > Events, field trips and gatherings >  AQ 2005 round island excursion!!

## benny

Hi guys,

Aquatic Quotient celebrates it's 4th year anniversary this December and we will kick start the celebration with an excursion!!

Besides visiting favorites like Teo's Plant farm and Gan's Fish Farm at Lim Chu Kang, we will include stops in Jalan Kayu as well as Lorong Harlus. It's a round island program!!

Tentative plans include Teo's plant farm, Gan's Fish Farm, Qian Hu, Sea View Aquarium, Ah Pek plant farm, Tropical Fish Farm and Mainland Tropical Fish Farm. Depending on the program, we might have time for one or two more stops, but this will be a full day program, perhaps ending after dinner time. Detailed itinerary to be confirmed.

We know a lot of folks don't drive and it's a problem getting there and back. Therefore, if there is sufficient interest, we will arrange suitable transport for pick up from Clementi MRT station. There may be a nominal charge of S$5 to S$8 per person for the bus. Have a full breakfast as food is not readily available there.

Tentatively, we are looking at 03 Dec 2005, from 8 am to 8 pm, with a late lunch stop and a dinner stop.

Please indicated your interest in this thread. Members are allowed/encouraged to bring friends and families. Once we have sufficient details and tentative attendance, we firm up the excursion plans and logistics.

Here's a review of the previous excursion.

Cheers,

P.S. Most farms accepts CASH only. No NETS, no VISA, No American Express, No IOUs.

----------


## Justikanz

Ooo... Would love to join... Had not been to Gan's, Teo's and Seaview...  :Jump for joy:

----------


## budak

me not in town  :Jump for joy:   :Flame:   :Roll Eyes:  pls buy lotsa pretty plants for me!!

----------


## benny

> me not in town


You mean "me not in town again"

Don't worry. This won't be the only one we are doing.  :Grin:  

Cheers,

----------


## solonavi

Cool! Will love to pick up some tips from all the gurus.  :Smug: 

JC

----------


## XnSdVd

Yeah, it'd be nice to finally put a face or name to all the random fish/bird/turtle avatars and weird nicks =) And to re-live the shock of Thomas not being a chubby 14 yr-old...  :Laughing:

----------


## stormhawk

Benny, count me in. I'll definitely join in along with my other half.  :Grin:

----------


## valice

count me in!
but wun be staying for dinner, got marathon the next day  :Knockout:  ... need to rest early...

----------


## ranmasatome

Stormhawk..which other half?? the fish or the woman?? lol..

i dont know what my plans are yet but count me in for now.. :Smile:

----------


## Wackytpt

dAMMED... why on a saturday... and this day somemore.. i wish i can join u guys but i can't. Got a Church ministry retreat to lead...  :Sad: 

 :Exasperated:   :Exasperated:   :Exasperated:  

I do wish you guys have a fun day.. my kakis... buy nice fishes n rare plants 4 me...  :Razz:

----------


## michael lai

Never, we will buy then parade the beauties infront of you :Blah:  then make you 'gainne' :Jump for joy:

----------


## hirowen

If it is on Saturday, Count my gf and me in too! Thanks!

----------


## stormhawk

> Stormhawk..which other half?? the fish or the woman?? lol..
> 
> i dont know what my plans are yet but count me in for now..


Ranma, the woman lah duh!!  :Laughing:

----------


## ranmasatome

> Never, we will buy then parade the beauties infront of you then make you 'gainne'


On ah Michael!! lets do it together..MUAHAHAHHA!!

----------


## Wackytpt

> On ah Michael!! lets do it together..MUAHAHAHHA!!


Evil Justin & Micheal.. how can both of you do this to me.. poor me.. 

We are the Saturday Trio leh.. 

 :Exasperated:

----------


## loupgarou

would love to go, unfortunately cannot... have fun...

----------


## hjbyeo

Shucks! I would love to go man! Meet all the experts out there and enjoyed this special occassions!

Out of town again.. Do we have a chance to put it on the following week instead? You said tentative right?... :>

----------


## Wackytpt

> Shucks! I would love to go man! Meet all the experts out there and enjoyed this special occassions!
> 
> Out of town again.. Do we have a chance to put it on the following week instead? You said tentative right?... :>


Not a chance... it is 99percent confirm

----------


## hjbyeo

Alright, I guess I just have to wait for another trip... Haiz.

----------


## baranne

would love to join, but unfortunately, don't think i can make it..  :Sad:

----------


## michael lai

> Evil Justin & Micheal.. how can both of you do this to me.. poor me.. 
> 
> We are the Saturday Trio leh..


Dear Wacky,
We are doing this to you only because we are the saturday trio :Laughing:  But rest assured all brethrens who couldn't make it, if there is anything nice, we'll buy in bulk and share with you guys when you guys come back.  :Smile:

----------


## budak

me don't ask for much: just one stalk of downoi from each of my lil' frens. :Kiss: 

A couple of large Crypt ciliata would be nice too!  :Roll Eyes:   :Angel:

----------


## benny

> me don't ask for much: just one stalk of downoi from each of my lil' frens.
> 
> A couple of large Crypt ciliata would be nice too!


Teo got a whole patch of downoi. Growing really well.

Cheers,

----------


## ranmasatome

> Teo got a whole patch of downoi. Growing really well.
> 
> Cheers,


We were walking on those thin beams between teh patches of growth and he was saying can fall ANYWHERE just dont fall in this patch..lol :Grin:

----------


## ccs

would like to join u guys for this excursion too :Smile:

----------


## budak

ya lor. when you all go please hor, dun anyhow step here step there.... later become like some people i know... so excited that he fall and squash teo's nanas.... later uncle teo angry ask ah liu to squash your 'nahnahs'...  :Evil:

----------


## michael lai

> ya lor. when you all go please hor, dun anyhow step here step there.... later become like some people i know... so excited that he fall and squash teo's nanas....


Err...this one sound familiar leh :Laughing:  ...Btw, help to buy for those can't go hor and not F.O.C hor. :Grin:  Pertaining to the Downoi, it is really very nice hor, see already definitely 'flow saliva'. :Jump for joy:

----------


## XnSdVd

Is there a plan yet though? It all seems a little... iffy to me.  :Confused:

----------


## benny

> Is there a plan yet though? It all seems a little... iffy to me.


Yes. It's firm. The question is the number of people going. That will determine if we hire a bus or rely on the generosity of the other members' car, like the last time.

Also, the itinerary is yet to be fixed, we usually start from the west and head east. This time, we may start from the East and end up at C328 for dinner. This will also allow us to organise the book collection at C328 in the evening.

Tentatively, Michael and I are driving. So we can definitely take 4 more in each car. Current status seems like it might just be enough.

Cheers,

----------


## benny

Let's start a list for those confirmed going.

01. benny - Driver
02. michael lai - Driver
03. ranmasatome
04. stormhawk
05. stormhawk's girlfriend
06. ccs
07. Justikanz
08. valice
09. solonavi 
10. Xnsdvd

Cheers,

----------


## barmby

01. benny - Driver
02. michael lai - Driver
03. ranmasatome
04. stormhawk
05. stormhawk's girlfriend
06. ccs
07. Justikanz
08. valice
09. solonavi 
10. Xnsdvd
11. barmby - Driver ( Van )

----------


## stormhawk

Benny, my other half's not going.. so that leaves me ample opportunity to buy what I want without any restrictions..  :Grin:

----------


## Simon

01. benny - Driver
02. michael lai - Driver
03. ranmasatome
04. stormhawk
05. ccs
06. Justikanz
07. valice
08. solonavi 
09. Xnsdvd
10. barmby - Driver ( Van )
11. Simon  :Smile: 

so I assume we dun need to hire a mini bus?  :Evil:

----------


## stormhawk

From the looks of it, I suppose the minibus isn't needed.  :Opps:

----------


## solonavi

Allow me to add my other half,

01. benny - Driver
02. michael lai - Driver
03. ranmasatome
04. stormhawk
05. stormhawk's girlfriend
06. ccs
07. Justikanz
08. valice
09. solonavi & Wife - Driver
10. Xnsdvd
11. barmby - Driver ( Van )
12. Simon

----------


## Justikanz

Think we missed out Michael Chai's post...

Latest list:
01. benny - Driver
02. michael lai - Driver
03. ranmasatome
04. stormhawk
05. ccs
06. Justikanz
07. valice
08, 09. solonavi & Wife - Driver
10. Xnsdvd
11. barmby - Driver ( Van )
12. Simon
13, 14. Hirowen and partner

----------


## hirowen

Sorry guys, I cant go already  :Sad:  You guys have fun!

Latest list:
01. benny - Driver
02. michael lai - Driver
03. ranmasatome
04. stormhawk
05. ccs
06. Justikanz
07. valice
08, 09. solonavi & Wife - Driver
10. Xnsdvd
11. barmby - Driver ( Van )
12. Simon

----------


## ranmasatome

Hi Benny..
would it be possible to put up an itenary?? just wondering cos i might have to leave inbetween for 2hrs then come back.. it would be easier to find you guys if i know what time you are where.

----------


## benny

> Hi Benny..
> would it be possible to put up an itenary?? just wondering cos i might have to leave inbetween for 2hrs then come back.. it would be easier to find you guys if i know what time you are where.


Yes. The itinerary will be out latest by Thursday or Friday. Will you be driving? Otherwise it will be difficult to merry up with us toward the afternoon. Most of these places are not reachable by public transport.

Assuming ranmasatome is driving, Michael and I can take 6 members easily since bamby and solonavi have their own car/van? If the group gets bigger we may need to re organise the logistics.

Cheers,

----------


## ranmasatome

Benny..i'm not driving.. but i'll be following you guys since 8am in the morning.. then i'll leave something like 2-3pm and then get back probably 6.. unless the event ends at 6.30-7.30 then i wont come back.. :Smile:

----------


## benny

Ok..Tentative itinerary as follows:

0830 hrs - Meet at Pasir Ris MRT station

0900 hrs - Set off for Lor Harlus.
Here, we'll be visiting Lot 35, Lot 63, Ah pek plant farm, Tropical fish farm and Mainland tropical fish farm. 

1230 hrs - Lunch at Pasir Ris 

1400 hrs - Set off for Jalan Kayu
Visit Sea View aquarium - cheap fishes by the hundreds

1500 hrs - Leave for Lim Chu Kang

1530 hrs - Arrive at Qian Hu fish farm
Lots to see and buy and they accept NETS too!

1615 hrs - Depart for Gan's Fish farm
Cardinals are the best buy! Altum angels, wild discus, bristle nose pleco and other algae crew are good here too.

1700 hrs - Depart for Teo's Plant farm
If you are setting up a tank, this should be a one stop shop!

1800 hrs - Depart for Clementi - C328 coffee shop
C328 needs no introduction. And the coffeeshop next to it has great claypot rice.

1830 hrs - Dinner at C328 coffeeshop and book collection
Break here for dinner and we will arrange the book collection. A chance to meet up with more AQ members!

2000 hrs - Maybe one more stop at an LFS.
Pending the arrangements (or energy levels), we may just squeeze in one more stop for those still left standing.

The itinerary and route may change, some of which may be weather dependent.

Cheers,

----------


## BFG

Sorry guys, can't join you all. Can't find someone to cover my shift.

----------


## barmby

Yes. I will be driving a Toyota van.

Question,
Seng Brothers Cory farm is not included?

----------


## XnSdVd

Woo! right next to my house! haha  :Grin:

----------


## Alfa Low

See you guys there.  :Smile: 

Latest list:
01. benny - Driver
02. michael lai - Driver
03. ranmasatome
04. stormhawk
05. ccs
06. Justikanz
07. valice
08, 09. solonavi & Wife - Driver
10. Xnsdvd
11. barmby - Driver ( Van )
12. Simon
13. Alfa Low

----------


## Simon

wow, rare guest ;P

----------


## Wackytpt

> wow, rare guest ;P


who is the rare guest?

----------


## Simon

Alfa lah....

----------


## benny

> Seng Brothers Cory farm is not included?


Seng Bros don't welcome large groups of visitors and don't entertain retail sales anymore. Only if you are into corydoras, then it's of interest. Otherwise, there isn't much there. Black neon tetra perhaps.

Cheers,

----------


## ranmasatome

Anyway.their gates are closed on saturday to the public...

Benny...so when we sharing those pygmy corys we talked about..?? :Smug:

----------


## jhseah

Would like to join but my last stop will be at Sea View.
Is there sufficient seating? Me no transport.

Latest list:
01. benny - Driver
02. michael lai - Driver
03. ranmasatome
04. stormhawk
05. ccs
06. Justikanz
07. valice
08, 09. solonavi & Wife - Driver
10. Xnsdvd
11. barmby - Driver ( Van )
12. Simon
13. Alfa Low
14. jhseah (half of the journey)

----------


## spinex

I would like to join if there are enough space for the transport.

01. benny - Driver
02. michael lai - Driver
03. ranmasatome
04. stormhawk
05. ccs
06. Justikanz
07. valice
08, 09. solonavi & Wife - Driver
10. Xnsdvd
11. barmby - Driver ( Van )
12. Simon
13. Alfa Low
14. jhseah (half of the journey)
15. Spinex

----------


## Justikanz

> Ok..Tentative itinerary as follows:
> 
> 0830 hrs - Meet at Pasir Ris MRT station
> 
> 0900 hrs - Set off for Lor Harlus.
> Here, we'll be visiting Lot 35, Lot 63, Ah pek plant farm, Tropical fish farm and Mainland tropical fish farm. 
> 
> 1230 hrs - Lunch at Pasir Ris 
> 
> ...


Faintzz... 0830hrs at Pasir Ris!?!...  :Knockout:  

Benny's driving from West?? Tumpang me?? Keke...  :Grin:   :Opps:

----------


## stormhawk

> Faintzz... 0830hrs at Pasir Ris!?!...  
> 
> Benny's driving from West?? Tumpang me?? Keke...


Yah I'm fainting too.  :Laughing:  

Hehe.. tumpang me also.  :Grin:

----------


## XnSdVd

Haha chances are I'll be late...

----------


## solonavi

> Haha chances are I'll be late...


U cannot late lar. U stay in Pasir Ris rite?  :Razz: 

JC

----------


## benny

> Haha chances are I'll be late...


Ay Bro!! Your stay Pasir Ris leh!!

Cheers,

p.s. Simon, Thomas, and Rashid can follow me to Pasir Ris

----------


## Justikanz

Yay! Haha... Can sleep a little bit more! Haha... Thanks, Benny!  :Grin: 

Eh, those stay 'RIGHT NEXT TO' the gathering place better dun be late!  :Razz:

----------


## Simon

> Ay Bro!! Your stay Pasir Ris leh!!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> p.s. Simon, Thomas, and Rashid can follow me to Pasir Ris


was counting on your transport  :Flame:   :Flame:

----------


## ranmasatome

> Ay Bro!! Your stay Pasir Ris leh!!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> p.s. Simon, Thomas, and Rashid can follow me to Pasir Ris


WAH!! THEN ME LEH!!! one more lah...5 pple just right mah!!

----------


## benny

> WAH!! THEN ME LEH!!! one more lah...5 pple just right mah!!


Ok. Last one. Transport from Clementi to Pasir Ris FULL! I have 6 in my car. You guys will have to squeeze a bit.

Cheers,

p.s. Now that we have the people. Shall we consider a bus?

----------


## Justikanz

When is the absolute deadline to get a bus? Think more people will be joining the excursion? Seems like there are still people asking about it... We have 3 more days only to THE Saturday...

----------


## ranmasatome

> Ok. Last one. Transport from Clementi to Pasir Ris FULL! I have 6 in my car. You guys will have to squeeze a bit.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> p.s. Now that we have the people. Shall we consider a bus?


How did you arrive at 6???

----------


## PeterGwee

> How did you arrive at 6???


4 at the back...2 in front. (Driver inclusive in head count I guess). :Laughing:  

Regards
Peter Gwee  :Wink:

----------


## benny

> How did you arrive at 6???


Valice will be travelling with us to Pasir Ris. Anyway, we are checking out the bus. If it's okay, we will charter a bus instead for the lot of us.

Cheers,

----------


## pantroglodytes

Still got seats? Me and my gf also going!!

----------


## k3nni

hi benny ~ i wanna join in too ~ need to do some revamp of my tank.so wanna get some plants .

----------


## k3nni

01. benny - Driver
02. michael lai - Driver
03. ranmasatome
04. stormhawk
05. ccs
06. Justikanz
07. valice
08, 09. solonavi & Wife - Driver
10. Xnsdvd
11. barmby - Driver ( Van )
12. Simon
13. Alfa Low
14. jhseah (half of the journey)
15. Spinex
16. K3nni (3/4 of Journey)

----------


## stormhawk

> Ok. Last one. Transport from Clementi to Pasir Ris FULL! I have 6 in my car. You guys will have to squeeze a bit.


6? 4 at the back.. wah like that if big bottom is super squeeze.  :Laughing:

----------


## benetay

Looks like a bus will be a good choice, where all the people can just chit chat along the journey.

Benny can be our tour guide when we eventually book for a bus  :Smile:

----------


## benny

We should know by end of today if we can charter a bus instead. The question is will those have cars/van be interested in taking the bus instead? You will save a full tank of petrol.

Cheers,

----------


## stormhawk

Bene, you coming along as well?  :Smile:

----------


## benetay

maybe, maybe not...depending on the other side...will confirm asap. If there's a bus i think it's better for drivers too. Save petrol cost can buy more fishes.

----------


## Justikanz

Think the problem for the drivers would be that the starting point is not the same as the ending point...  :Opps:

----------


## benny

> Think the problem for the drivers would be that the starting point is not the same as the ending point...


Agreed. I am arranging for the bus to pick all westerners (like ourselves) up at Clementi and the program will end there. So drivers can park at Clementi if they wish.

Can Solonavi and barmby PM me their contact number to discuss? I already have Michael Lai's number.

Cheers,

----------


## stormhawk

Sounds good to me. Do specify the cost per person if we do charter the bus. No need for a big one I guess.  :Smile:

----------


## benetay

I think a 30 seater is more then enough...or a 20...

----------


## stormhawk

That would definitely depend on the final list of who's going. Benny, it would be best for you to set a cut-off date for people who's interested in going. That way you can determine how many seats are required and charter the bus accordingly.

----------


## benetay

Yes that will be great, i think we should start a new thread on this, getting too long for newer people to read. The notice seems a bit too short but i don't think we have other choice.

----------


## Simon

so far, this is the list for that day

01. benny - Driver
02. michael lai - Driver
03. barmby - Driver ( Van )
04. 
05. solonavi & Wife - Driver

06. stormhawk
07. ccs
08. Justikanz
09. valice
10. Xnsdvd
11. ranmasatome
12. Simon
13. Alfa Low
14. jhseah (half of the journey)
15. Spinex
16. K3nni (3/4 of Journey)
17. 
18. pantroglodytes & GF

Colin, your van can take how many pax?  :Razz:

----------


## solonavi

> Agreed. I am arranging for the bus to pick all westerners (like ourselves) up at Clementi and the program will end there. So drivers can park at Clementi if they wish.
> 
> Can Solonavi and barmby PM me their contact number to discuss? I already have Michael Lai's number.
> 
> Cheers,


PM sent.

The problem will be where to find a carpark that allows free parking.  :Razz:  

JC

----------


## benetay

Seems like we got quite a load of people with too few vehicles i think everyone wants to have a comfortable ride throughout the journey. Squeeze sardine will be uncomfortable if it rains heavily when we hop on and off the vehicle.

I can still remember seating behind David's ferrari van it was really De-bus!

----------


## Ebony

Definately count me in. Bus sounds good but do have car and can fit 4. Is the bus definately confirmed? 

Cheers Sharyn

----------


## ranmasatome

UPDATED..

01. benny - Driver
02. michael lai - Driver
03. barmby - Driver ( Van )
04. Ebony - Driver
05. solonavi & Wife - Driver

06. stormhawk
07. ccs
08. Justikanz
09. valice
10. Xnsdvd
11. ranmasatome
12. Simon
13. Alfa Low
14. jhseah (half of the journey)
15. Spinex
16. K3nni (3/4 of Journey)
17. 
18. pantroglodytes & GF

i think with so many drivers can fit... but parking will be headache.

----------


## Ebony

I think with so many people, bus might be a better option... thoughts anyone?

Sharyn

----------


## ccs

how come no 17 is empty?

----------


## stormhawk

17 and 18 are for pantroglodytes and his gf.

----------


## Simon

17 & 18 is pantroglodytes & GF

with 4 cars and a van, i think shldnt have a problem. 4 cars x 4pax = 16, 1 van x 2pax = just nicely :P

----------


## stormhawk

Simon, there's 19 individuals, including solonavi's wife.

4 cars x 4 pax =16 so I suppose the van will take 3 guys, including the driver of course.

----------


## Ebony

Cars are fine as long as I have a good navigator! still finding my way around!!
Who is the best person to talk to about fine tuning the details pick up etc?
Sharyn

----------


## ccs

hmm if car anymore driver can pick up at west side??

----------


## Simon

> Simon, there's 19 individuals, including solonavi's wife.
> 
> 4 cars x 4 pax =16 so I suppose the van will take 3 guys, including the driver of course.


thks.. miss his wife  :Laughing:

----------


## stormhawk

> Cars are fine as long as I have a good navigator! still finding my way around!!


 :Laughing:  SG is pretty small actually. If you have one of the latest copies of the Street Directory, it's a breeze to navigate your way around actually.  :Smile:

----------


## Ebony

Yep! Know that but cant drive and read the street directory at the same time!!  :Grin:  I know how to get to the farms but the LFS is another story!!

----------


## stormhawk

Well if you like I can be your navigator.  :Laughing:

----------


## Ebony

that would be great... I get all mixed up with the north south east west thing!!

----------


## ranmasatome

Shryn, i live just on princess of wales..probably a stones throw away from you.. if you want you can pick me up in the morning b4 we leave and i'll navigate from there.. :Smile:  i'll pm you anyway.. :Smile:

----------


## Justikanz

Let's wait for Benny to confirm whether we are getting a bus first lah.  :Smile:  Bus would be better for conversations...  :Razz:

----------


## XnSdVd

I'm all for the bus really...

----------


## valice

hmmm... so wat's the plan?

----------


## pantroglodytes

Is the excursion still on? Does the itinery listed earlier in the thread still valid?

----------


## michael lai

Yes, give the man some slack, guys. Log in later in the afternoon about 4-5pm. Benny doesn't leave things last minute. We do have day jobs contrary to popular belief.  :Laughing:

----------


## benetay

Don't worry he is not a person to do things last min, i'm sure he'll respond pretty soon.

----------


## XnSdVd

LOL, remind me of the first time I met benny  :Laughing:  He was like "I sell processed high yield crops for the agricultural industry" or something like that... Hahaha  :Laughing:  Anyhoo, looking forward to meeting you all, see you tomorrow.  :Grin:

----------


## Justikanz

> Yes, give the man some slack, guys. Log in later in the afternoon about 4-5pm. Benny doesn't leave things last minute. We do have day jobs contrary to popular belief.


 :Laughing:  Yah... The reason why I can only log in at lunch time for today! Haha... Think Benny should be busy with day job and settling stuff for the excursion... Let's give him some time to respond.  :Smile:  I shall be back on AQ again tonight to check! See ya guys tomorrow!...  :Wink:

----------


## barmby

My van can take six persons behind. Its not dirty. If its too hot. You can open the sliding door abit to allow air to come in.

----------


## benny

Hi guys,

Sorry to keep you eager beavers in supense AND for those of you intending to sleep in late on Saturday, I'm sorry to inform you all that the show must go on. The round island excursion is a GO!!

Given the number of vehicles we have and the possibility of some of us extending beyond C328 after dinner, we have opted to car pool for this excursion, much like the previous one.

Here is the finalised list...




> *Driver's list*
> 01. benny - Driver
> 02. michael lai - Driver
> 03. barmby - Driver ( Van )
> 04. Ebony - Driver
> 05. solonavi & Wife - Driver
> 06. solonavi's wife
> 
> Total 4 vehicle and 1 van with a capacity of 18 members.
> ...


Since we have members dropping out half way, I will take 5 members in my car and we should be fine.

I need the telephone numbers of pantroglodytes, Spinex, jhseah to confirm their attendance. If I don't have your contact, I will have to assume you guys are out as we won't be able to wait and not know if you are turning up. For the rest of you guys, I should have your number, if you don't feel safe, you can always send it to me again via PM.

Thread will now be closed and I will start another new thread with the details and route planning for the excursion.

Cheers,

----------

